# Sound fading in and out.



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I had my Digitech GNX3 plugged in threw the effects loop of my Laney AOR Pro Tube 30 watt combo. For some reason I have had bad luck with Laney amps after using effects threw them. When I turned on the Laney by itself. The sound wasn't there.. at all. I turned up the volume wide open and then sound came threw. But when I turned it down. The sound faded out. 

I am 99% sure that it is the power tubes in the Laney. They are the originals from 1986. So.. almost going on 25 years old?

Coincidently... although not a similar problem happend with my GH100TI. When I started using effects processor threw the loop. MY GH100TI actually blew.. although it was confirm that there was a piece of solder that broke off a wire inside.

Are there any chance's that effect processors can screw with an amps internals? Tubes? transistors? ect ect? 

Any help would be pro.



Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am guessing the problem
__________________


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone... anyone at all?


----------

